# Customs Officers at Norwegian Border



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, we are going to Norway in June maybe see Brandywine! Similar question, we are entering Norway from Sweden at Riksgransen on the E10. How strict are the custom officers on taking in food and drink. Has anyone actually crossed this border and been stopped and searched? The information I gather , you can take food stuff except potatoes?? up to 10 kilos but surely no-one is going to weigh all the food you have got. Alcohol - you are only allowed 1Litre of spirit or 3 litres of wine or 5 litres of beer, are they bothered if you are over your limit?
Derek


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

What customs officials ? Went through there a few weeks ago and it was deserted apart from the usual number plate recognition cameras and the obligitory welcome to signs. There was a sign for declared goods but the building looked empty. I think if you want to declare anything you go there and ring them up and they come out from somewhere.
Mind you if I had been stopped there would have been some clearing out to do from the van as I possibly had 100kg of food onboard when I crossed into Norway from Sweden.
I suppose they are around somewhere but not at the crossings it seems. I did see some activity with their equivalent of our DOT stopping lorries in lay byes but all in all you take your chance.

Bob


----------



## tema95 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Derek

You are quite right.
Food is 10 kg per person. No potatoes/carrots as you say, this is to avoid earthbound desceases. Also no plants except cutoffs.

Alcohol:
1 litre spirit and 1,5 litre wine and 2 litre beer (again per person, but over 18 years of age (21 for spirits))
or
3 litre wine and 2 litre beer
or
5 litre beer

Also max 200 cigarettes (per person over 18 years).

IF you get stopped, well??
Never be too sure you are not, but they are more interested in eastern European vans and lorrys.

Have a nice stay in Norway!

Regards Terje


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi there.

We crossed the border there 3 days ago, was a bit worried as we had a few wine boxes and bottles of brandy.

On approach there was a sign for green and red lanes, we took a chance and carried on through the green. 

Saw one person hosing down the pavement, he didn't even look up as we went by.

Now in the very wet Lofoten Islands.

Hope to see you at some point.

Regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Best Not*

Correct place to post info if not the best.

Most Norwegians speak better English than a lot on here. So guess where they will find any confessions!.

TM


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - we have just returned from Scandinavia- we spoke to a memebr from this forum who had a very very hefty fine - and their alcohol convisgated - going into Norway - I am sure they will update when they get back if they so wish.
We wouldn't do it now we know - though we have done it previously off the ferry in Bergen but we were then blisfully unaware that we couldn't take as much alcohol as we liked - now we know the conseqeunces!
Steve


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi from a sunny southern Sweden, but I'm sure the Lofoten is nice even in the rain. Thanks for all the previous information but as Steve has already told you. I was the one he was talking about. 
I took a chance of taking extra food and drink and was stopped. They were not interested at all in the food but removed a litre and a half of vodka and 36 litres of beer and for the privilege of that I had to pay 2500 norwegian krona. (Approx £270). or 4 days in jail.
A lesson learnt for the future.
When we left Norway, we came a different road and there was no customs there at all.
Beautiful country but very expensive, saved some money by wild camping, which is very easy and feels very safe.
Derek


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

darach said:


> Hi from a sunny southern Sweden, but I'm sure the Lofoten is nice even in the rain. Thanks for all the previous information but as Steve has already told you. I was the one he was talking about.
> I took a chance of taking extra food and drink and was stopped. They were not interested at all in the food but removed a litre and a half of vodka and 36 litres of beer and for the privilege of that I had to pay 2500 norwegian krona. (Approx £270). or 4 days in jail.
> A lesson learnt for the future.
> When we left Norway, we came a different road and there was no customs there at all.
> ...


It will cost you more than £ 270 to get drunk in Norway :roll: , thats why the fishermen when they come into Hull get legless for £27.00.

I took as much booze as I could and nobody ever stopped me in fact I never saw any police or anybody who looked remotely official of any kind while there and I went from Bergen right up to the top to have a dive in the Barents Sea..

Just don't drink and drive in any shape or form, or they will really smack your legs if you get caught.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We don't carry any alcohol (unlike everybody else!!!!) but we saw no customs apart from the red or green channels in or out of Norway this month.


----------



## SteveOxon (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Derek,

We are heading for Sweden and Norway next week. I am hoping to buy some cheap wine on the ferry to france, they often have a 3 for 2 offer on boxes, but from what you say this would put us over the limit. 

Could you tell us what route you were on when you were stopped? 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Steve
Just arrived home an hour ago. We actually went up through the Baltic states through to Finland and we crossed over from Finland to Norway on the E8(A21)near Kilpisjarvi, this is where we were stopped.
When we returned from Norway to Sweden, we crossed the border on the E12 40 kms south of Mo I Rana. There was an office at the side of the road which was deserted and no one at all there. Whether its like this all the time I don't know.
Sweden and Norway are brilliant, very easy to wild camp. In Sweden call into a tourist board and get a Rastplatskartan map which is free and shows all the official picnic areas and which ones have latrines for dumping your WC. 
We took lots of food and part cooked baguettes which you finish off in the oven.
By the way wine is good value in Germany. 
Have a good holiday.
Derek


----------



## xrhodes (Jul 8, 2010)

Can you get calor gas in Norway


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

> It will cost you more than £ 270 to get drunk in Norway :roll: , thats why the fishermen when they come into Hull get legless for £27.00.


That's rubbish! I found a bar in Gothenburg last year where you could get blind drunk for only £169.50.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't know about calor gas as we use LPG but if you look up any of the LPG stations on the internet a lot are gas dealers and if you email or phone them most of them speak english.
Derek


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hobbyfan said:


> > It will cost you more than £ 270 to get drunk in Norway :roll: , thats why the fishermen when they come into Hull get legless for £27.00.
> 
> 
> That's rubbish! I found a bar in Gothenburg last year where you could get blind drunk for only £169.50. [/quote
> ...


----------

